# Samsung announces release of their 98 inch big screen



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Every year, a gathering happens of companies all throughout the electronics industry. The gathering is called IFA and some of the biggest vendors make their appearances to announce awesome new products and rave about all the things their company is doing. This year was no different and in the TV industry, there was huge news afoot.








*Samsung announces a whopper of a product*

Samsung, one of the leading electronic providers in the world took the stage with some big (literally) news. This year they announced the release of their 98-Inch-TV. At first glance, this probably just seems like a random number. However, considering some of the biggest TV's in the industry right now are about 40-50 Inches, this one takes the cake and gets tech people all geeked up.

*The future is going to be big*

If you still aren't imagining the awesomeness that is about to take place over this thing, picture featuring Monday night football on a screen wider than 3-4 of your friends (depending on their eating habits) and see if that gets you excited.

The new monster sized Samsung 4K TV was displayed prominently at the companies booth for the event, and passerby's watched closely as Samsung rep Michael Zoller went on about how awesome the new product was.

*What will the cost be of the new super TV?*

Given that the Samsung 85" S9 is somewhere in the realm of 39 to 40 thousand dollars, the speculation of the cost of the 98 Inch Samsung S9 have people everywhere wincing. Although, let's face it, if you can afford to have a 98 inch TV in your living room, I'm sure it will be well worth it.

The best part is that this TV isn't simply large and in charge, it also has amazing picture quality with black's deeper than a black hole itself. You're no longer going to be watching TV. Now, you're going to be experiencing it (just keeping alive the hype).

_Sources:_

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/09/06/reviewed-samsung-ifa-home-tech/2776215/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/09/05/reviewed-samsung-giant-tv/2770881/


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

98 inch is just huge. Most likely takes up the entire wall and then some! 

As for costs, this is not for the average Joe consumer that is for sure!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make me question the reasoning for such a large screen? for the money they cost you could get an amazing projector and have a screen twice the size with similar picture quality and spend less.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Make me question the reasoning for such a large screen? for the money they cost you could get an amazing projector and have a screen twice the size with similar picture quality and spend less.


It's for the people with big wallets and bigger egos! I'm with you. At that price you could probably get an 8k projector ( jvc i think? or the sony 5k+ one) and 200" screen. But even that is overkill IMO.

Edit: never mind the JVC is $261,000!!!!!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike0206 said:


> Edit: never mind the JVC is $261,000!!!!!!


Wow.. man, you can get a really nice house for that price! 

Must be nice to be a 1 percenter to have the money to buy those really expensive home theater gear!


----------



## shughes (Sep 8, 2013)

I have an 82" Mitsubishi DLP tv. The size is impressive and the picture is awesome. Even after 3 years, it still displays as if it just came from the factory. I don't understand why the article doesn't mention the DLPs that have been on the market for several years with large screens. And they are relatively inexpensive. I would choose a DLP over LED any day.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think it is all about the form factor. With the slim look and all that the LED tv's have over the older DLP.

The older DLP tv's while they may have the size (over 70 inch), they do lack in the form factor. Their foot print is huge when compared to the slim LED TV.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I cant wait for the price point to come down. I think it would be great to replace my projector with one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Greenster said:


> I cant wait for the price point to come down. I think it would be great to replace my projector with one.


Given that its highly unlikely that they would sell more than 500 of these world wide its probably not going to come down in price much.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Greenster said:


> I cant wait for the price point to come down. I think it would be great to replace my projector with one.


I am just wondering if a 98 inch LED TV can fit thru the front door? 

Check out the deminsions on the 85 inch below..

Set without Stand (W x H x D) (mm): 1990.9 x 1085 x 55.6 

Set with Stand (W x H x D) (mm): 2004.3 x 1624.4 x 581.5 

For the 98 incher, may need to buy the TV first and then build the house around it! lol.


----------



## DADEO (Nov 26, 2012)

"Given that the Samsung 85" S9 is somewhere in the realm of 39 to 40 thousand dollars, the speculation of the cost of the 98 Inch Samsung S9 have people everywhere wincing." 

For that much scratch, I'm taking the grandkids and anybody else who wants to go to the theater anytime they want to go. For food the only question would be how much can you carry. I still enjoy going to the movie once in awhile, I enjoy waking up in the morning.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We have the 85" 4k UHD TV in our showroom and I can tell you it delivers a stunning picture. The full array local dimming employs many hundreds of local dimming zones and the scaling and processing is exceptional.

For us having this stunning display in the center of our main showroom has been well worth the investment.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> We have the 85" 4k UHD TV in our showroom and I can tell you it delivers a stunning picture. The full array local dimming employs many hundreds of local dimming zones and the scaling and processing is exceptional.
> 
> For us having this stunning display in the center of our main showroom has been well worth the investment.
> 
> -Robert


I am curious how it shows regular non 4K content? Say, you have it go to ESPN or CNN or some cable channel, how it would look? Granted, if you can afford the 4K or Ultra HD TVs, you will most likely get the 4K server or stream 4K content at high prices but due to the low level of 4K content, the owner would eventually have to use the tv for non 4K content.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

In general Samsung TVs have very good scaling and video processing. This TV has excellent internal processing. We feed this baby BD and DIRECTV and it looks great. 

I also have some UHD demo content.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> In general Samsung TVs have very good scaling and video processing. This TV has excellent internal processing. We feed this baby BD and DIRECTV and it looks great.
> 
> I also have some UHD demo content.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert for the feedback. It is good to hear that Ultra HD (4K) TV can upscale 1080i or 1080p or lower versions and that they look acceptable.


----------

